# What are you getting on your RSN in HD?



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

What programming are you seeing now on your new RSN in HD channels?

I'm not lucky yet to have FOXBA-HD yet so I haven't seen anything on any of these channels.

So I'm just curious on what you're watching.


----------



## Ken Green (Oct 6, 2005)

Nothing except when a game is done in HD. Then the HD Pre-game show, the HD game, and the HD Post-game show is aired on FSNMW-HD.

My understanding is, they are all "sharing" transponders, and only air when a HD game is aired.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Basketball Baseball Hockey or all the above?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Whatever games the RSN has available in HD. Currently in the guide:
4/9 7:30pm 373 Devil Rays at Rangers
4/9 9:30pm 366 Rockets at Sonics
4/10 6:30pm 370 Celtics at Hawks
4/10 6:30pm 373 Brewers at Marlins
4/12 7:30pm 373 Devil Rays at Twins
4/13 7:00pm 370 Wizards at Hawks
4/14 6:30pm 373 Marlins at Braves


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Whatever games the RSN has available in HD. Currently in the guide:
> 4/9 7:30pm 373 Devil Rays at Rangers
> 4/9 9:30pm 366 Rockets at Sonics
> 4/10 6:30pm 370 Celtics at Hawks
> ...


Based on location one won't be able to get these programs cause of blackout restrictions correct?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Blackouts always apply!


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> Blackouts always apply!


Blackouts? What are blackouts? :blauesaug


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

World Champion St. Louis Cardinals Baseball


----------



## Mikey (Oct 26, 2004)

ronimous said:


> World Champion St. Louis Cardinals Baseball


Two whole games, so far. Total of 37 by the end of the season.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Not a darn thing. Comcast and Dish are not playing nice together so Chicago area gets no HD RSN.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

right now FSN SW HD is aka "Houston Rockets HD". Two games planned for the next couple of weeks, Rockets only.

Tonight's Spurs game? Nope. Next week's Spurs game? Nope.

I wonder how many championships the San Antonio Spurs will have to win before they begin to be treated like something other than the "JV" team by the NBA broadcasting outfits?


----------



## Skates (Apr 15, 2004)

We had a Dogers game on the other night that was not in HD. It was definitely formatted differently than the SD broadcast, but no way was it HD.

Reminds me of what ESPNHD was like when it first came on line.


----------



## ronimous (Jan 31, 2007)

Mikey said:


> Two whole games, so far. Total of 37 by the end of the season.


Add to that the local NBC affliates games and the games on ESPN and that number doubles....


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

BillJ said:


> Not a darn thing. Comcast and Dish are not playing nice together so Chicago area gets no HD RSN.


Same thing here in Minnesota no FSN North in HD yet......but maybe "soon" huh E* ?? 40+ home games in HD this year starting tomorrow night with the Yanks in town.......


----------



## dclaryjr (Mar 11, 2007)

Mr.72 said:


> right now FSN SW HD is aka "Houston Rockets HD". Two games planned for the next couple of weeks, Rockets only.


Where are you getting this info? The HD Sports website isn't showing anything on FoxSW for the next two weeks.


----------



## kbuente (Mar 25, 2007)

BillJ said:


> Not a darn thing. Comcast and Dish are not playing nice together so Chicago area gets no HD RSN.


And E* isn't working with WGN yet either to get their HD on! Yet somehow the Chicago version of WGN channel 9 in HD is on D*....

Did D* get exclusive rights to carry that HD signal?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Not intentionally exclusive. E* is only working with the big four networks, at the moment (with one exception - KQCA-DT in Sacramento, CA). There are a couple of others uplinked and not available.


----------



## Andy D. (Aug 24, 2006)

My local RSN is NESN and they broadcast everything in HD now. I am able to watch all the Red Sox games in HD.


----------



## BBS G35 (Apr 10, 2007)

There has been one freaking game...The Dodgers vs Giants on FSN Prime Ticket HD. That was Friday, 4 days ago...

Im looking at my program guide on my HDTV, and there is nothing scheduled for the next 2 days on either channel...

Im looking at the Fox Sports Network website, and it says there are no Angel games for the rest of the month on FSN HD?!

WTF? I'm pretty upset...

Are the Angels going to be on FSN HD via Dishnetwork or not? Is it possible the Angels being on FSN HD is exclusive to DirecTV or cable providers?


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

AFAIK FSN HD is the same wherever you go.

So, all this squawking about HD RSNs and really, what most of us are going to get out of it, is one or two games a week MAX, and we don't get to pick the team. It's not "whatever's on FSN, but in HD". instead, it's a whole different channel that occasionally has programming.

That's what I can tell about it anyway! I sent FSN an email on this topic and got no reply.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

FSN has very little content in HD ... they could upconvert all the SD for you - but your receiver and/or TV has that built in.


----------



## Mr.72 (Feb 2, 2007)

dclaryjr said:


> Where are you getting this info? The HD Sports website isn't showing anything on FoxSW for the next two weeks.


FSN HD web site

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD#FSSouthwest

Nothing on the calendar from today forward.


----------



## grooves12 (Oct 27, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> AFAIK FSN HD is the same wherever you go.
> 
> So, all this squawking about HD RSNs and really, what most of us are going to get out of it, is one or two games a week MAX, and we don't get to pick the team. It's not "whatever's on FSN, but in HD". instead, it's a whole different channel that occasionally has programming.
> 
> That's what I can tell about it anyway! I sent FSN an email on this topic and got no reply.


Not true for FSN Bay Area... they have a TON of HD content, nearly a game a day and quite often 2 games a day in HD. But, it is not being carried, so we get to see none of it. Not all of the games of the major teams are in HD, but a little over half of each team's games are in HD, the Sharks (the only team I care about) has nearly all of their games shown in HD.

One weird thing in the paper today was that the AFL's SabreCats contract with FSN Bay Area dictates that ALL of their games be broadcast in HD, so Arena Football may pre-empt baseball, basketball, hockey from being shown in HD. FSNBA already has a FSN+ and now soon to be FSN+2 ... so because of the SabreCats contract they may be adding an FSNHD+. (The SabreCats are owned by Fry's Electronics so they have MAJOR sway because of the amount of advertising $$$ they spend with the newspaper/tv channels in the area.)


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

Mr.72 said:


> AFAIK FSN HD is the same wherever you go.
> 
> So, all this squawking about HD RSNs and really, what most of us are going to get out of it, is one or two games a week MAX, and we don't get to pick the team. It's not "whatever's on FSN, but in HD". instead, it's a whole different channel that occasionally has programming.
> 
> That's what I can tell about it anyway! I sent FSN an email on this topic and got no reply.


Not true for FSN NW HD, they are broadcasting something like 65 Mariners games in HD this year and have been broadcasting a large number of Sonics games since last fall. Just ask any DirectTV or Comcast subscribers in the Seattle area


----------



## eric0116 (Jul 19, 2004)

I understand only carrying HD games and sharing bandwidth, but anyone understand why they have so few games in HD on Rocky Mountain F.S.? I see two Rockies games this month, the 2nd and the 30th. Do they rent the HD gear once a month or something? 
What about Altitude, one of those "other" regional channels? Nuggets are carried there and its definitely HD on cable.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Altitude HD will be on E* later this year (as announced). It does seem that there is a severe lack of HD games across the FSN networks.


----------



## JackS (Jul 5, 2004)

Andy D. said:


> My local RSN is NESN and they broadcast everything in HD now. I am able to watch all the Red Sox games in HD.


How are you seeing NESN HD? Surely not on Dish.


----------



## cosmo_kramer (Mar 20, 2007)

JackS said:


> How are you seeing NESN HD? Surely not on Dish.


He's a D* sub, check out his sig....


----------



## Bradtothebone (Aug 11, 2003)

Very nice high definition DISH logos and blackout slates!

We get FSNMW and FSNRM in Kansas City, but NO MLB games from St Louis or Denver. The Royals, on their own RSTN network, aren't in HD, either, but are supposed to be in HD (sometimes) in 2008, when they go to FSNMW. Anybody know how that will work, with the Cards already on FSNMW?

Oh well, it's almost football season!  

Brad


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Bradtothebone said:


> Very nice high definition DISH logos and blackout slates!
> 
> We get FSNMW and FSNRM in Kansas City, but NO MLB games from St Louis or Denver. The Royals, on their own RSTN network, aren't in HD, either, but are supposed to be in HD (sometimes) in 2008, when they go to FSNMW. Anybody know how that will work, with the Cards already on FSNMW?
> 
> ...


I dont get squat for MLB games here in HD on E* (yet). If the MLB would play nice and lower the price for MLB EI that might change for some out of market games for me on E*.
Makes me sick that I'm paying D* for these games in HD.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am getting a glorius DISH HDTV screen 24 hours a day 7 days a week on channel 366 FOXSW. Hardly seems like the fuss was worth it to add it.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am getting a glorius DISH HDTV screen 24 hours a day 7 days a week on channel 366 FOXSW. Hardly seems like the fuss was worth it to add it.


Just think if we had MLB EI on E*, might be different. Since MLB won't budge from pricing we're screwed on that level. One would hope to think next years NBA, NHL, and NCAA stuff will get on these channels. Unless D* of course puts up more dump trucks full of cash to take those out of the loop for other providers. I also have D* here and I truly do NOT see all the hype in their content. They have less bang for the buck and yet folks keep buying into their marketing junk.


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am getting a glorius DISH HDTV screen 24 hours a day 7 days a week on channel 366 FOXSW. Hardly seems like the fuss was worth it to add it.


There was a Rockets game on Monday night... blacked out here in DFW since FSSW had the Mavs game on locally.

Don't see anything in the near future in HD though:

http://msn.foxsports.com/name/HD

Looking through the Rangers schedule , I see the following games on FSN SW HD:

Wed, 5/2, vs NYY
Fri, 5/25, vs BOS
Thur, 6/7, vs. DET
Tue, 6/19, vs. CHC
Wed, 6/20, vs. CHC
Fri, 6/22, vs. HOU
Wed, 7/4, vs. ANA
Thur, 7/5, vs. ANA
Fri, 7/6, vs. BAL
Mon, 7/23, vs. SEA
Wed, 7/25, vs. SEA
Mon, 8/6, vs. OAK
Wed, 8/8, vs. OAK
Thur, 8/23, vs. SEA
Fri, 8/24, vs. SEA
Wed, 8/29, vs. CHW
Thur, 8/30, vs. CHW

Interesting that its only home games. Oh well, something is better than nothing.


----------



## DanB474 (May 28, 2004)

grooves12 said:


> Not true for FSN Bay Area... they have a TON of HD content, nearly a game a day and quite often 2 games a day in HD. But, it is not being carried, so we get to see none of it. Not all of the games of the major teams are in HD, but a little over half of each team's games are in HD, the Sharks (the only team I care about) has nearly all of their games shown in HD.


Apparently, E* decided to turn on the HD-RSN's that don't carry much HD content. Maybe it's due to lack of bandwidth, or possibly they wanted to work out any kinks. Or, just possibly, they wanted the uninformed to gripe about the lack of HD content on these channels so they have an excuse not to turn on a real HD-RSN like FSN-BA. Who knows, but I'd estimate we get around 200 games per year in HD on our RSN (between Giants, A's, Sharks, Warriors). Too bad we got passed over on this first go around.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

DanB474 said:


> Apparently, E* decided to turn on the HD-RSN's that don't carry much HD content. Maybe it's due to lack of bandwidth, or possibly they wanted to work out any kinks. Or, just possibly, they wanted the uninformed to gripe about the lack of HD content on these channels so they have an excuse not to turn on a real HD-RSN like FSN-BA. Who knows, but I'd estimate we get around 200 games per year in HD on our RSN (between Giants, A's, Sharks, Warriors). Too bad we got passed over on this first go around.


I know for a fact E* has the bandwidth up in space. Also the other issue is Liberty Media being purchased or Liberty buying the FSNBA cant recall which issue it was there.

I'm out in the valley of Modesto hell and just to see the A's is killing us. KICU dont get out this far with all the mountains in the way aside from being blacked out which is really lame.

Above all else ... How bout them SHARKS! eh?


----------



## dave4100 (Jan 29, 2007)

I live in the D.C. area and my guide shows FSNFL but I have never seen anything on it. My local MASN1 and 2 show everything but the NATS games. They get blacked out every time. The game last night was on TBS even though if was advertised on MASN2. No hockey games either. I have the AT100+ and the sports pak too. I get a ton of games from everywhere else except my backyard. Kind of pointless to have the service if I can't enjoy the local affiliates.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

dave4100 said:


> I live in the D.C. area and my guide shows FSNFL but I have never seen anything on it. My local MASN1 and 2 show everything but the NATS games. They get blacked out every time. The game last night was on TBS even though if was advertised on MASN2. No hockey games either. I have the AT100+ and the sports pak too. I get a ton of games from everywhere else except my backyard. Kind of pointless to have the service if I can't enjoy the local affiliates.


I say the same thing about the Oakland A's, I even called MLB and they said "Thats cause the A's are closer to your location. Ok, they are close by the length of the bay bridge from the Giants. I call MLB everyday about it. They don't give a crap. Probably cause I call everyday


----------



## hmcewin (Jun 30, 2006)

I have not seen anything show up in the guide since it was turned on. Much ado about nothing in my opinion.


----------



## CapeFish (Jun 8, 2004)

*FSN Florida HD - Ch. 373*
Florida Marlins
Tampa Bay Devil Rays
Florida Panthers

*Sun Sports HD - Ch. 372*
Miami HEAT
Tampa Bay Lightning
Orlando Magic (Blacked out for me as I am in HEAT territory)

Now all I need is to upgrade the Dish to get 61.5 and the 811 to a 211.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

CapeFish said:


> *FSN Florida HD - Ch. 373*
> Florida Marlins
> Tampa Bay Devil Rays
> Florida Panthers
> ...


That is awsome. You get Marlins and Tamp Bay games?! They still havent fired up my RSN yet. From what E* Says probably won't for another 4 to 6 months. So right now Im just watching all the HDTV screens with popcorn and soda in hand. It makes for a great Saturday afternoon since there isn't any MLB EI on DishNetwork.


----------



## Steve H (May 15, 2006)

hmcewin said:


> I have not seen anything show up in the guide since it was turned on. Much ado about nothing in my opinion.


same here......................:nono2:


----------



## CapeFish (Jun 8, 2004)

SMosher said:


> That is awsome. You get Marlins and Tamp Bay games?! They still havent fired up my RSN yet. From what E* Says probably won't for another 4 to 6 months. So right now Im just watching all the HDTV screens with popcorn and soda in hand. It makes for a great Saturday afternoon since there isn't any MLB EI on DishNetwork.


A bit late, sorry....but yes we get both the Fish and Rays in HD via FSN Florida HD statewide. 74 Fish games in HD and 39 Rays games in HD. A total of 150 Fish games and 75 Rays games statewide in SD on FSN Florida/Sun Sports.


----------



## Yes616 (Sep 6, 2006)

Over at satelliteguys there is talk that Sportsnet New York (SNY), the home of the Mets will come on in HD sometime this summer.

If this is true, why would this take so long as the baseball season is chugging along?

:nono2:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Perhaps it will be cheaper after baseball season.


----------



## Hound (Mar 20, 2005)

Yes616 said:


> Over at satelliteguys there is talk that Sportsnet New York (SNY), the home of the Mets will come on in HD sometime this summer.
> 
> If this is true, why would this take so long as the baseball season is chugging along?
> 
> :nono2:


Dish does not provide SNY throughout the entire Mets television territory. I did
not get it in central NJ, even though my zip code falls within the Mets blackout
territory. I get SNY on Verizon and Patriot Media. I am blacked out from the Mets
on MLB EI. I guess Dish wants to limit the number of subs that it has to pay
$1.75 a month. $1.75 a month per sub for SNY is reported to be the highest
monthly fee for a baseball only channel.


----------

